# Question on weed killer on lawns and puppy health



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello, I am new to this site with a 5 mo. old puppy, Bailey... my husband (with out mw knowing







) went and sprayed the backyard with Weed-be-gone last weekend and this is where Bailey goes to potty. I am worried because of the chemicals (I advised my husband against it be he did it anyways) and Bailey tends to explore and chew on stuff out there! 

For those who's fur-babies go outside in the yard, do you or do you not use weed killers or have you read/heard any info about weed killers and pet health problems?!? I have not allowed Bailey back there since it has been sprayed but this change in routine has been causing problems with accidents in the house. My husband thinks I am being overly cautious and doesn't take my worries seriously... I want to wake him up with some info... if y'all have any on the topic ;o)


Thanks a bunch!!!

~ Leslie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I actually put a padlock on my back area fence so that my lawn company could not spray back there. Even though my grass back there isn't the greatest, I don't want K & C touching grass or chewing it, etc. if it has chemicals on it. I just don't think it could possibly be good for them.

Here is a link to an excellent article from Alabama Cooperative Extension Service and Auburn University:

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0050/UNP-0050.pdf


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Gee I don't know about weed be gone, I would be keeping your puppy well away from it tell perhaps after it has rained. We have a garden service who come and spray our lawns and they tell us they use pet friendly sprays but to keep Scooby off it for at least 2 hours till it is dry then it is safe for him. We have been doing this ever since we have had Scooby and he has never become sick from it so I guess it is ok. I make sure though and usually take him for a walk outside the yard till the next day just to be on the safe side


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

I am not sure about weed killer, you may want to call the manufactured and see what they say, I know last year I wanted to spray our backyard for bugs, there happened to be a manufactures rep there the day I bought some and he said after it was completely dry that it was 100% safe for humans and pets to come into contact with it, but again this wasnt weed killer, you may want to ring the vet and see what they say also


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Most importantly is reading the labels of any product you use in the yard. The usual advice is either wait 24 hrs. before allowing children or pets on the area, or at least until the product is dry if it's a liquid. I have had my pets sick with vomiting or diarrhea after using Weed-Be-Gone or Casoron. I try to keep Frosty off the grass until it has either rained heavily or been watered heavily after using any lawn product. I copied the following from the PetPoisonHelpline.com:

<div align="left">*Fertilizers, Herbicides and Fungicides *: The most commonly used lawn care products are fertilizers, herbicides and fungicides. When applied according to package instructions or by a qualified lawn care service most of these products are not harmful. Pets are primarily poisoned by contact with concentrated products. This may occur from inappropriate storage, failure to read package instructions, or by intentionally using more product than needed. Dogs are especially good at finding poorly stored containers, chewing them up, and eating or drinking the contents. Ingestion of large amounts of fertilizers usually causes moderate to severe gastric upset and in some cases, gastrointestinal obstruction. A few fertilizers contain heavy metals such as iron which can result in serious poisonings if enough is ingested. Make sure your pets do not go on lawns or in gardens treated with fertilizers, herbicides or fungicides until the time listed on the label by the manufacturer. If you are uncertain about the usage of any product, contact the manufacturer for clarification before using it. Always store pesticides, fertilizers and herbicides in areas that are inaccessible to your pets, and be sure to read the label carefully for proper usage and storage instructions. 

<div align="left">*Insecticides, pesticides and snail & slug killers *: Pet owners should be especially vigilant when using these products as they have a higher degree of toxicity. Dogs may be exposed by digging up treated earth, chewing on pellets, or rooting around ant mounds shortly after insecticides are applied. Snail bait containing metaldehyde should be used with extra caution around pets; methomyl containing fly baits and disulfoton or disyston containing insecticides also require special attention. Pets ingesting any of these products should be seen immediately by their veterinarian. <div align="left">[/color] <div align="left"><span style="color:#000000">The March issue of Whole Dog Journal has an article about cancer in dogs and how to prevent it. It talks mostly about chemical exposure of all kinds, indoors and out. The WDJ is a holistic approach, which I only partially adhere to. The article goes so far as to advise against having your animals in a room with home electronic equipment because the electro-magnetic "field" created could cause cancer. True or not, it would be nice but impossible to protect completely from all *possible* harms!







<div align="left"></span>


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am not sure about weed killer, you may want to call the manufactured and see what they say, I know last year I wanted to spray our backyard for bugs, there happened to be a manufactures rep there the day I bought some and he said after it was completely dry that it was 100% safe for humans and pets to come into contact with it, but again this wasnt weed killer, you may want to ring the vet and see what they say also[/B]


I think those guys often say, it is safe. My cleaning lady let the Terminix man in to my padlocked area.... (the Terminix guy knew better, but forgot) and he put out ant killer... a dry, borax product. At first he said, oh it is perfectly safe... then when I probed further he said he'd keep his dog away from it. I waited 6 weeks before I let K & C out there and even now I keep them away from the area where the stuff was and I'm going to pile pine bark mulch pretty thick in that area when they start going out more. I was just sick that my pristine area had been contaminated. I did look up the stuff and it doesn't appear to be terribly toxic, but for me, anything that can kill an ant might hurt my babies.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Maintaining a yard is too hard! We just cut the weeds!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Maintaining a yard is too hard! We just cut the weeds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Now your talking our language


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank you so much for the info and laughs ;o) This is my first little guy and I am proving to be a very overprotective momma but I just love the little rascal too much! I went ahead and had the lawn watered a couple of times and will possible let him back out there in a week or so. My husband thinks I am too cautious about some things







... and maybe I am... but I would rather that than being naive about products just because it more convenient for us in our daily lives.

Hehehe... we are newlyweds BTW and this is turning out to be quite a prep test for parenting skills!!!!

Thanks again for your help!! This site rocks!!!









~ Leslie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thank you so much for the info and laughs ;o) This is my first little guy and I am proving to be a very overprotective momma but I just love the little rascal too much! I went ahead and had the lawn watered a couple of times and will possible let him back out there in a week or so. My husband thinks I am too cautious about some things
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I don't think you are too cautious at all. I applaud you for looking out for your baby!!!


----------

